# 1939 Monark 5 bar project!



## MrMonark13 (Aug 20, 2022)

A few days ago I saw an add of OfferUp. It simply said old monark bike. From the side, it looked ugly and I really didn’t want it. Then I scrolled through and saw a picture from the top, showing the 5 bar design. Fast forward to yesterday when my dad drove about half an hour to get the bike for me. I have been closely examining it and I have found that it has been repainted several times. My plan for now is to try to save the original paint and make the bike correct. I will need a lot of help on this as it is my first prewar monark. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2022)

Here ya go. https://thecabe.com/articles/the-monark-super-frame-five-bar/


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Here ya go. https://thecabe.com/articles/the-monark-super-frame-five-bar/



Thank you!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 20, 2022)

Awesome find!  Good luck with the project.  It will be a fun one!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 20, 2022)

Pondo said:


> Awesome find!  Good luck with the project.  It will be a fun one!



Thank you! I hope it’s fun!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 20, 2022)

It's a great start already.  I'm not familiar with these 5 bar Monarchs but it looks super cool.  I think your plan to keep the original paint and everything is a great one.  It should clean up real nice.  Keep us posted!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 20, 2022)

Pondo said:


> It's a great start already.  I'm not familiar with these 5 bar Monarchs but it looks super cool.  I think your plan to keep the original paint and everything is a great one.  It should clean up real nice.  Keep us posted!



Thanks! I plan to try to save the original paint. It will be pretty difficult given the layers of repaints.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 20, 2022)

Ah, yes.  There are some good threads on here for removing the other layers.  I think it's WD40 and 0000 steel wool?  I haven't done this but I have seen some amazing results posted.  Lots of elbow grease.  Enjoy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm a big fan of Goof Off and lacquer thinner--lots of rags/wear gloves/good ventilation!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm a big fan of Goof Off and lacquer thinner--lots of rags/wear gloves/good ventilation!



I have a can of goof off. I’m going to try it today. I’ve had good luck using paint stripper in the past. I mainly use that as a last resort. I’ll post some results later.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 30, 2022)

So, I’m back! I haven’t been posting because I’m back in school, but I finally have a quiet evening to post! Anyway, after trying goof off, lacquer thinner, wd40 + steel wool, and paint stripper, I’ve come to a conclusion. The fenders (at least) have been stripped before and repainted. On some areas of the frame, I found a tan color. I believe that was factory. I think @Freqman1 has one? I’ve also determined that the fork is a period replacement from another bike. If anyone knows where I can find a tank, springer fork, rear rack, correct seat post, etc. please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 11, 2022)

Congrats have fun w/your project!! 😎


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 11, 2022)

skiptooth said:


> Congrats have fun w/your project!! 😎



Thanks! It’s been fun so far. Hardest part has been finding a painter who can do the two tone and trying to find stencils for the paint.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm not sure this model of 5 bar had a tank- there are two different.  One had a tank, one did not. And i think that springers were optional.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I'm not sure this model of 5 bar had a tank- there are two different.  One had a tank, one did not. And i think that springers were optional.



This model was only offered with a tank. The springer was optional though. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 12, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> This model was only offered with a tank. The springer was optional though. V/r Shawn



I’ve decided that this bike will have a fiberglass tank(for now) and a truss fork. That’s the plan, unless I find a real and affordable tank by spring. The springer really isn’t important to me.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 14, 2022)

Here are some advertising scans...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 29, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I’ve decided that this bike will have a fiberglass tank(for now) and a truss fork. That’s the plan, unless I find a real and affordable tank by spring. The springer really isn’t important to me.



Their are some really nice Monark springer forks on flee bay... The Type ll springer is one of my all time favorites.. Good luck and RideOn....


----------

